# loving my root66



## NORTHSTAR (Sep 16, 2010)

So. Been about a month since I got my root66. General 7/8 open wind cable is good stuff. I have no problem on root jobs. Still getting use to winding the cable back up when pulling out of the line. Theres a technique so the next job doesnt involve tangled cable in the reel. I ordered one section of general 15 ft 7/8 innercore from allen j coleman. Gonna use the innercore to work as my front cable. I learn so much useful information from you guys as far as equipment do's and dont's. Sectionals are great. Never thought id enjoy cleaning drains so much. All my drum machines a off the truck collecting dust:sad:


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Getting your kicks with your Root 66. :laughing:


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Loop the end of the guide hose towards you. When bringing the cable out disconnect the joint at the front of the machine, grab the end of the cable coming out the end of the guide hose and connect to the one in the reel and wind it back in. This method allows you to stay in one spot and the cable is never exposed. Goes great for inside work as well.


----------



## NORTHSTAR (Sep 16, 2010)

gear junkie said:


> Loop the end of the guide hose towards you. When bringing the cable out disconnect the joint at the front of the machine, grab the end of the cable coming out the end of the guide hose and connect to the one in the reel and wind it back in. This method allows you to stay in one spot and the cable is never exposed. Goes great for inside work as well.


Thanks gear junkie. I read alot of your post and also rick from the other forum. You guys are super helpful and and have great information. Appreciate the feedback.:thumbsup:


----------



## Gryphon Plumber (Jun 3, 2012)

Looks cool. Always used drum machines myself, but may have to consider something like that down the road.


----------



## NORTHSTAR (Sep 16, 2010)

Gryphon Plumber said:


> Looks cool. Always used drum machines myself, but may have to consider something like that down the road.


So its like this.....I use to run a ridgid k750 with general 5/8 innecore and have had great results with it. I love my truck but it is a pain to have to unload all the crap in the way of the drum machine just to offload it. Now the k750 is at home ready to go anytime its needed. With Root66 or K60 you can tuck it away on your rig and free up a ton of much needed space. Im having just as good results as with the k750. Its great for roof jobs and it can run 5/16 , 3/8 , 5/8 , 7/8. With a 1/2 horse motor. What more can you one ask for?????


----------



## Gryphon Plumber (Jun 3, 2012)

Very cool. Love my Speedrooter 91, but had to covert to a trailer with ramp because of it. When I buy a second truck might have to think about a root66 a to save room and backs.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

I'd love to get a sectional but it's impractical in these parts. I never work from a roof and there's usually too much crap around to set up cable. It seems to be a bit more time consuming as well. But my back would love one....K-7500 is heavy.


----------



## Gryphon Plumber (Jun 3, 2012)

Drain Pro said:


> I'd love to get a sectional but it's impractical in these parts. I never work from a roof and there's usually too much crap around to set up cable. It seems to be a bit more time consuming as well. But my back would love one....K-7500 is heavy.


Sounds like you need a ramp like me.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

Gryphon Plumber said:


> Sounds like you need a ramp like me.


I'm putting a winch in the next truck.


----------



## tims007 (Aug 31, 2013)

A winch crane is the way to go....


----------

